# Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich



## Zacky (17. Feb. 2012)

Hallo @all.....

Ich dachte mir mal, dass ich hier vielleicht meinen Bauthread für die Filteranlage unterbingen kann. Denn alles im Teichbauthema wird bestimmt zu unübersichtlich. 

*Grundbedingungen:* 

- Koiteich mit 40.000 l Volumen mit integrierter Pflanzzone
- derzeitiger Besatz 24 Koi von 10-40 cm
- max. Tiefe ca. 1,80 cm
- 2 Bodenabläufe, 1 Seitenablauf, 1 Oberflächenskimmer

Auf Grund des doch begrenzten Budget für den gesamten Bau, habe ich mich für die Selbstbauvariante einer Filteranlage entschieden. Nach längerer Planungsphase und vielem Nachfragen, wird der Filter mit Siebpatronen, einem Patronenfilter und Helix ausgestattet.

Die Filterkammern werden aus 17,5 cm Betonschalsteinen gemauert, anschließend mit Dichtschlämme und Silolack abgedichtet.

Die Filteranlage wird dann von 4 x 110er Rohr gespeist. Im Sommerbetrieb von 3 x 110er Rohr und im Winter durch ein 110er Rohr des Seitenablaufes. Es werden zwei Kreisläufe innerhalb des Filtersystemes entstehen. Der Filter wird später ein Volumen von ca. 3800 - 4000 l haben. Alle Kammern erhalten natürlich einen Schmutzablass im Boden.

   

Ein Kreislauf besteht aus der Vorreinigung durch eine Sipa (30 cm Durchmesser) mit nachgeschalteten Patronenfilter und folgend direkten Rücklauf über 15.000 l Pumpe in den Pflanzenteil des Teiches, welcher durch Dränagerohre im Kiesbett gespeist wird.

Der zweite Kreislauf besteht aus einer weiteren Siebpatrone (30 cm Durchmesser) mit nachgeführten Helix-Filter. Der Helix-Filter wird in zwei weitere Kammern aufgeteilt, wobei die 1.Kammer mit bewegtem und die 2.Kammer mit ruhenden Helix gefüllt wird. Am Ende des zweiten Kreislaufes wird über eine 15.000 l Pumpe das Wasser direkt über 3 Einströmdüsen in den Teich zurückgeführt. Auch befindet sich hier noch eine kleinere Pumpe (8000 - 10000 l) die über eine Extra-Leitung mit zwischen gebauter Teichheizung (zuschaltbar bei Bedarf) dann im Winter das Wasser zirkulieren lässt.

Über den Winter wird bzw. wurde bereits der Patronenfilter gebaut. Der Patronenfilter wurde aus 50mm PVC-Druckrohr und entsprechenden T-Stücken zusammengesetzt. Bis jetzt sind 3 Patronenträger für insgesamt 40 Schaumpatronen 10x10x50 cm (50mm Bohrung) fertig gestellt. Die ersten Patronenrohre sind auch schon fertig und eingeklebt. Die 50 cm langen Rohre haben bis zu 45 Lochbohrungen a' 30 mm.

       

Weitere Baudoku zur Fileranlage folgt.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*

,

eine schöne Planung 

Denk an ein ordentliches Fundament, nicht das dir nachher was absackt. Machst du das dann innen Schräg bei der Sipa ? Damit alles schön durch den Ablaufhahn rauskommt ?

Dichtschlämme ist ne gute Idee, beim Silolack könnte es vielleicht zu Rissen kommen ? Meine Hausaußendämmung habe ich mit so einem 2 Komponenten Bitumenzeuch auf die Dichtschlämme gemacht und vorher ein Panzervlies draufgelegt. Diese ist etwas flexibel und beugt undichtigkeiten bei geringen Bewegungungen vor.

Ansonsten hatt ich ja in meinem ersten Filter ein normales Fliegegazenetz, ich glaub da war die Maschenweite 3mm. Es bildet sich je nach Belastung ein Biofilm auf diesem Netz. Ich würde Dir also von dem ersten 5mm Netz vor der Sipa abraten - da könnte es schnell zur Filmbildung und Rückstau kommen.


----------



## Zacky (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> ,eine schöne Planung



Danke 



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Denk an ein ordentliches Fundament, nicht das dir nachher was absackt. Machst du das dann innen Schräg bei der Sipa ?



Das Fundament selbst wird gute 20 cm und die Bodenplatte 10-20 cm dick. Der Boden wird dann konisch zur Mitte hin geformt, wo sich der Ablass befindet.



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> 2 Komponenten Bitumenzeuch



Könnest du mir bitte dazu genauere Angaben machen? Ist das wasserverträglich?

Danke Dir...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*

Hier der Link zum Bitumenzeuch. Vorher kommt auf die Dichtschlämme noch eine Spezialgrundierung die auf keinen Fall ins Teichwasser gelangen darf. Danach kamen die Perimeterplatten drann. 

Alternativ würde ich an Deiner Stelle mit einer Schalung arbeiten, z.B. ein paar OSB Platten nach der Fundamentfertigstellung aufstellen und mit ein paar Steinen richtig verankern. Vielleicht etwas Bewährungsstahl reinbauen und dann speziellen WU Beton kann man auch selber mischen, muss sich aber ganz genau an das Mischungsverhältnis halten. 

Als ich meinen Kellerfußboden ausgeboben hatte kam ein WU Pumpenfahrzeug, 5 m³ kosten all inkl. ca. 500 €, für Deinen Filterbau würde ich mir einen Mischer leihen und selber loslegen.


----------



## Zacky (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*

Vielen Dank für die Links. 

Den Betonmischer habe ich mir zum Anfang des Hausbaus schon gekauft und damit auch den ganzen Teich (Schalsteine) gefüllt.  Für meine Zwecke reichte der bisher allemal....


----------



## Patrick K (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*

Hallo Zacky  
warum jagst du nicht beide sipas durch den Patronenfilter und durch das Helix und setzt beide Pumpen in die letzte Kammer ?
Gruss Patrick  2


----------



## Zacky (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*

Hi Patrick.

Die Bauweise mit zwei getrennten Kreisläufen wurde mir letztendlich so auch in einem anderen Forum empfohlen, da ich ja von der Sache her nicht ausreichend Filterpatronen habe um auch den notwendigen Durchfluss zu gewährleisten. Das andere Argument war, dass ich im Fall eines Pumpenausfalles, dem Absterben eines Bakterienstammes oder andere Unwegsamkeiten immer noch eine Alternative haben.

Auch soll das duch die Sipa und den Filterpatronen vorgereinigte Wasser eine ausreichende Güte für den Pflanzenfilter haben. 

Dies klingt alles sehr plausibel und daher jetzt dieser Planungsstand.


----------



## Patrick K (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*

angenommen, eine Pumpe fällt aus, egal welche, dann fällt dir entweder der Patronen Backiestamm oder der Helix Backiestamm aus, wenn beide Pumpen hinten sitzen und eine fällt aus,versorgt die zweite immer noch beide Stämme


----------



## Zacky (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*

:? Ja, da ist auch was dran! 

Ich befürchte aber, dass meine Patronen dafür wirklich nicht ausgelegt sind und zwei 15000er Pumpen am Ende sich gegenseitig das Wasser klauen, weil es nicht schnell genug nachlaufen kann.


----------



## Joerg (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*

Zacky,
du musst 2 Kreisläufe machen, weil dich ja keiner von den wenigen extra Patronen abbringen konnte. 
Die haben dann einen zu hohen Widerstand, die Fließgeschwindigkeit ist darin zu hoch und die kleinen Rohre tun ein übriges, damit das ganze  Volumen da nicht durchkommt. 

Quer angeströmte Matten würden noch gut funktionieren, aber du kannst sie bei dem nächsten Umbau ja noch rausmachen.


----------



## Patrick K (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*

Kuckst du ....
Wenn die Patronen nicht nach kommen ,füllen die Pumpen deinen Teich, dadurch füllen sich auch die Kammern vor dem Helix und das Wasser läuft über 2x110 Überlauf Rohre in die Helix Kammer.
Kommen die Patronen dem Flow nach, hast du zumindest die Sicherheit wenn was schief geht.
gruss Patrick


----------



## Zacky (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*

OK, das ist natürlich auch noch eine Möglichkeit. Dann muss ich nur aufpassen, dass ich den Teichnotüberlauf entsprechend höher setzen muss, damit das Wasser dann in dem beschriebenen Fall nicht wegläuft, sondern wirklich dann im Filter den "Notüberlauf" benutzt.


----------



## Patrick K (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*

Warum machst du eigentlich einen Patronenfilter ,nur fürs aussehen?
werf die Patronen raus und füll die Kammer mit Helix  ,hat viel mehr fläche und einen hohen Flow.
Bewegt brauchst du es auch nur am ende der Saison mal mit Wasser abspritzen,im vergleich zu den Patronen die du vermutlich zwei bis dreimal je Saison reinigen mußt
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*

Patrick,
das hätest du jetzt nicht schreiben dürfen. 
Der zu kleine Patronenfilter war schon gebaut und musste nur noch "integriert" werden.

Bei dem Überlauf wird wohl ein Großteil des Wassers an den Patronen vorbeilaufen. Das macht dann auch nicht wirklich viel Sinn.


----------



## Zacky (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*

@ Patrick: Die Frage ist berechtigt und kann ich Dir vielleicht nicht einmal plausibel beantworten. 

Die Planung läuft ja nun schon seit Dezember 2010 und im Laufe des letzten Jahres hatte sich bei mir auch der Gedanke an das alt-bewährte Patronenfiltersystem gefestigt. Die Frage war jedoch noch, ob vielleicht einen hängenden Patronenfilter ohne Rohr oder gar ausschließlich nur Patronenfilter für die Filterung und so weiter. Also hatte ich im letzten Sommer bereits angefangen, die Materialen stets zu kaufen, wenn es sie im Angebot gab und habe auch den Patronenträger gebaut. Die Patronenträger hatte ich bereits im Sommer gebaut, da ich ursprünglich mit IBC (die jetzt im Moment nutzlos rum stehen) die Filteranlage bauen wollte. Aber auch das hat sich dann im Laufe der Planung und Ideensammlung auf das gemauerte __ Filtersystem hin geändert, da sich auch die Gegebenheiten des Teiches und des Platzes, etc. geändert hatten. Da ich aber nun die reinen Patronenträger schon fertig hatte, wollte ich diese natürlich auch nicht weg schmeißen und habe immer mit einem Filterteil als Patronenfilter gerechnet. De Planung hat sich aber noch einige Male geändert bzw. wurde auf verschiedene Ratschläge hin immer wieder neu überarbeitet, so dass alles was ich schon hatte, auch im Filter integriert werden konnte.

So kam auch der Ratschlag mit den zwei Kreisläufen innerhalb der Filteranlage. Das Wasser wird durch den Patronenfilter ja nicht zu 100% aufbereitet, so dass noch genügend Nährstoffe für die Pflanzen im kiesdurchströmten  "Bioteil" vorhanden sein sollten.

Ja, das ist so meine einzige Erklärung die ich geben kann. Und Tuning an der Filteranlage ist ja nicht ausgeschlossen und wird mit Sicherheit in den kommenden Jahren zur Genüge stattfinden.


----------



## Patrick K (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*

Dann verkauf doch den Patronenfilter,an jemanden mit einem 15 Tausender ohne Koi hat,  dort wäre er doch gut aufgehoben und das sogar ohne schlechtes Gewissen  

Warum mit einem Problem rumärgern , obwohl man etwas besseres haben kann und das ohne ärger


----------



## Zacky (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*

@ Patrick: Auch ne' Idee! Muss ich mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Joerg (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*

Zacky,
wenn du schon dabei bist, ich habe auch noch Patronen und die Verrohrung dazu hier rumliegen. Ein paar habe ich schon verschenkt an Leute die Sie gut brauchen konnten.  
Manchmal ergeben sich Sachen anders oder man findet was besseres.

Ein Hängepatronenfilter mit der entsprechenden Anzahl Patronen macht Sinn, auch Schaumstoffplatten die quer angestömt eine große Oberfläche haben. 

Das Wasser in *Schwerkraft* durch wenige Patronen mit Verrohrung zu leiten nicht so ganz.


----------



## Zacky (17. März 2012)

Hallo liebe Leute...

Habe bei dem schönen Wetter die letzten Tage natürlich gleich die Zeit genutzt und den Aushub des Filterkellers begonnen. Letztes Wochenende schon mal die Terrassse abgebaut.

   

Am Freitag angefangen, haben wir bis zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit gebuddelt. Die Lagerfläche auf der Straße (natürlich alles mit offizieller Sondernutzungserlaubnis) war bereits nach 4 Stunden fast ausgereizt, so dass wir auch den Feierabend einläuten mussten. 

Am Samstag dann früh 9 Uhr wieder raus und erstmal einen Überblick verschafft. Nicht lange nachgedacht, alles sah soweit gut aus - nur der Lagerplatz auf der Straße war ja voll. Also kurzerhand die schon zuvor angerufene Firma zur Enstorgung angerufen, wann sie da sein können. Vormittag hieß es - 15 Uhr waren sie dann da.  Naja, nicht das Problem, da sie recht spontan zusagten...

Wir haben noch Platz gefunden und weiter ging es!

    

Das war dann das heutige Endresultat. Die Tiefe ist schon auf einer Teilfläche erreicht. 2,40 m unterhalb der Terrasse. Die ungefähre Fläche ist zu 75% auch fertig. Ich bin sehr zufrieden, ein Ende der Buddelarbeiten ist in Sicht, aber es stecken trotzdem noch einige Schubkarren drin. Es geht die Tage weiter...:muede


----------



## Joerg (17. März 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*

Die Patronen werden schnell durschströmt. Dadurch kann sich ein stabiler Biofilm schlechter bilden, da Teile ständig weggespült werden.
Eine Nachabscheidung der feinen Partikel nach den SIPA wird erschwert, da die an dem Biofilm vorbeischwimmen.
Um die Anzahl der Patronen und deren Effektivität zu erhöhen, gibt es eine Möglichkeit diese hängend zu platzieren.
Eine Abdeckung über der Kammer mit 9X9 cm nimmt die Patronen auf. Der Abstand kann dort kleiner sein.
Ein weiterer Vorteil ist das einfachere Entsorgen des Filtermulms, da dieser sich am Boden besser sammelt.

Der größte Nachteil für mich wäre noch der hohe Strömungswiderstand. Dieser entsteht in den Reduzierungen und den vielen T-Stücken.
Bei einem reinen Schwerkraftsystem, kann das ein großer Nachteil sein.


----------



## RKurzhals (17. März 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*

Hallo Jörg,
der PF von Zacky sieht für mich durchdacht aus, so dass ich da nicht ständig drauf 'rumhacken würde . Natürlich ist ein HPF (hängender Patronenfilter) in dieser Beziehung etwas robuster, aber Zacky hat doch schon die ganzen PVC-Teile gekauft, und verklebt... .
Die restlichen Vorteile zum HPF sind nur marginal. Die Fläche des HPF hat er den hier gegebenen Empfehlungen angepasst, und damit ist das Risiko überschaubar.
Bitte quäl ihn dann nicht mit __ Hel-X, das ist eine andere Richtung im Filterbau.
Ich hoffe mal, dass es einen Überlauf gibt, damit die Pumpen das Wasser bei einem "dichten" PF nicht in denFilterschacht drücken.


----------



## Joerg (18. März 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*

Hallo Rolf,
ich quäl ihn ja hoffentlich nicht damit.  Nur mein verklebter PF liegt nun auch in der Abstellkammer. 

So wie es auf seiner Konstruktionszeichnung aussieht, gibt es ja 2 unabhängige Kreisläufe und das Volumen vom PF wird in den Pflanzenfilter gepumpt. Dann passt das schon gut zusammen. 

Die Filterkammer ist sehr großzügig dimensioniert und ich denke 2 Kreisläufe sind schon von Vorteil.


----------



## Moonlight (18. März 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*

Jörg,

Du kannst es aufgeben. Zacky gibt seinen heiß geliebten PF nicht her  
Ich glaube er wird ihn erst aufgeben, wenn das Resultat, dass er sich erhofft, nicht erreicht wird.
In dieser Beziehung ... laß ihn machen ... er wird früher oder später schon noch ein Helix-Freund 

@Zacky,

fleißig fleißig ... bist ja schon schön weit gekommen. Respekt.
So viel hab ich nicht geschafft, auch wenn das Wetter bombastisch war.

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (23. März 2012)

*Pleiten, Pech & Pannen*

Hallo irh...

Habe die letzte Woche fließig weitr gebuddelt, musste jedoch en einen oder anderen herben Rückschlag einstecken. Am Mittwoch stürzte ein Teil vom Sand der Terrasse runter und füllte mir das Kellerloch auf ein Neues.... Ok gut, eine Stunde buddeln und das Loch war wieder frei und ich zufrieden!

Heute noch gebuddelt, doch nochmal ein Teil der Wand eingestürzt, aber auch das war schnell wieder ausgebuddelt. Dann schon den Grund vorbereitet, um gleich im Anschluß mit dem Mauer stellen zu beginnen. Pünktlich kam auch die Materiallieferung und dann das...
     

Die ganze Woche stand die Wand wie eine 1 und heute fällt ihr ein, um zu kippen. :shock

Als es dunkel wurde, haben wir die ungewollten Abbrucharbeiten beendet. Eigentlich wollte ich euch morgen die Bilder von den gemauerten Filterkammer zeigen....das wird wohl nichts...


----------



## nico1985 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*

sei froh das sie jetzt schon umgekippt ist und nicht erst wenn du wasser einfüllst!!! Aber Maurer biste wohl nicht!!!


----------



## Zacky (23. März 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*

Nee, Nico. Maurer ist er nicht, 1 aber es war auch beim damaligen Bau der Mauer nie wirklich geplant die Terrasse zu unterhöhlen und einen Filter zu bauen... So an sich hat die Wand die ganzen Jahre gehalten. Nur ist der Filterkeller tiefer als die Mauer geworden und genau das war unser Risiko.

Aber irgendwas muss ich ja doch richtig gemacht haben, da die Wand im Ganzen abgekippt ist und nicht mal einen Riss bekommen hat. Jetzt wird sie mit einem Presslufthammer bearbeitet und das zieht sich...

Und bisher haben alle anderen Wände stand gehalten...


----------



## Joerg (23. März 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*

Alle "wichtigen" Wände stehen doch noch. 

Hau rein und bring dein tolles Projekt zu Ende. 
Lass uns mit der vollständigen Doku aber nicht endlos warten.


----------



## Zacky (4. Apr. 2012)

*Aktuelles - Filterbau für den Koiteich*



Hier mal ein kurzes Update zur Geschichte Filterbau.

Nachdem die "gekippte" Wand zerlegt und die Baufläche wieder annähernd frei gelegt wurde, haben wir auch gleich mit dem Mauern der Filterkellerwände bzw. der darin integrierten Filterbecken begonnen. Wir haben etliche Steine schneiden müssen, um die Verrohrungen (Einläufe, Abläufe, Sipa Ein-Überlauf etc.) zu integrieren. Das gestaltet sich teilweise echt schwierig, da die Steine erst rein gestellt, dann angezeichnet, wieder raus und geschnitten und wieder rein gestellt werden. Dann passt es mal hier nicht auf Anhieb, also noch einmal.  

Aber viele von euch kennen das bestimmt auch noch und können heute wieder darüber lächeln.  Auch ein wenig Beton wurde natürlich schon gemischt und die Wände sind zum Teil gefüllt. Der Rest folgt natürlich noch und die Bauarbeiten gehen demnächst weiter. Neues Update folgt... :smoki

   
- auf dem 2.Foto ist die spätere Helixkammer zu erkennen, welche noch mittels "Widi"-Platte beim Ausbau geteilt wird

  
- hier haben wir die Zulaufleitung DN 110 von der SIPA für die Helixkammer in die 24,5er Wand eingelegt

 
- rechts die Helixkammer, geradezu die Kammer für den PF (den ich immer noch einbaue ), in der Ecke mitte-rechts kommt nun die Pumpenkammer, im Vordergrund ein wenig zu erkennen - die Einlauf- Sammelkammer für die Siebpatronen

 
- ohne Worte oder doch, die Zulaufleitung von 2 x BA (Bodenablauf), 1 x OS (Oberflächenskimmer), 1 x SA (Seitenablauf) und die Rücklaufleitung in DN110 in den kiesdurchströmten Pflanzenteil

     
- die Verrohrung der Einläufe wurde mit Zugschiebern, die eine Rücklaufleitung mit einem Kugelhahn versehen und alles durch bzw. in die Wände verlegt
- auf Bild 2 hier zu sehen, die 110er Rücklaufleitung der Kieszone auch wieder in die 24,5er Wand eingebettet, auch zu sehen die SIPA-Leitung zur Helixkammer mit Zugschieber

Die Grundaufbauten bis zur Oberkante 1,25m der Filterkammern wurden sowohl in 17,5er als auch in 24,5er Schalsteinstärke gemauert. Dies wurde lediglich gemacht um die Rohre zum Teil in die Wand einzubetten, als auch um eine Beckenumrandung zu erhalten für den späteren Ausbau (genaueres hierzu ggf. später). Der Rest des Filterkellers erfolgt nun überwiegend in 17,5er Schalsteinstärke. Es kommt jetzt noch gut 1 m Mauer auf die Filterbeckenwände drauf und dann folgt das "Dach". :smoki ...später... geht's weiter...


----------



## Moonlight (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*

Wow ... nicht schlecht.
Jetzt weiß ich auch wieso diese Schalsteine so sauschwer sind ... das sieht aus wie 1A Ware ...

Sei so lieb und meß mal wieviel Liter in so einen Stein rein gehen, da kann ich meinen Betonverbrauch schon mal berechnen.

Übrigens ... die V. kommt nicht ... :evil

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*

Liter!? ... in einen 24,5er geht etwa ein Sack 40 kg Beton rein und in 3 x 17,5er gehen 2 Sack rein...


----------



## Moonlight (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*

Du willst mich jetzt verschaukeln ... ... 2 Sack Zement in 3 Schalsteine??? Nee, oder ???

Bitte mach das noch mal ... das kann und will ich nicht glauben ...

Ich stell mir gerade meine über 400Steine und die Säcke dazu vor ... 

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*



neee...doch...


----------



## Moonlight (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*

Lachst Du etwa über mich ... na warte Duuuu 

 Mandy


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*



ich würde die KG Rohre irgendwie vor dem Gewicht des Betons schützen, nicht das es nachher zu einem Problem kommt. Wie hast Du Dir das denn vorgestellt da später mal ran zu kommen fall irgend etwas mit den Rohren ist ?

Hast Du unter die Betonschalensteine auch schön eine Bitumen oder Plastefoliensperre gegen aufsteigende Feuchtigkeit gelegt ?

Für den Beton würde ich ein Betonpumpenauto bestellen, geht schneller und ist sicher günstiger als selber Füllen und härtet in einem durch. Ich hatte damas für meinen Kellerfußboden WU (Wasserundruchlässigen) Beton mit dem Pumpenauto kommen lassen, ich glaub 5m³ kosteten 450 € inkl. allem.


----------



## Zacky (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*

@ Ralf - Mit dem Gewicht des Beton rechne ich nicht und habe ich auch kein Problem mit. Die KG-Rohre sind ja extra für den Einbau ins Erdreich oder in Hausbodenplatten gedacht und solten dem Druck standhalten. Auch trägt sich der Beton, sobald er trocken ist, ja irgendwie selbst.

Das die Rohre, sind ja hier nur 1m KG und 1m PVC-Druckrohr 2,4mm Wandung am Stück, einen Schaden nehmen können, glaube ich nicht und möchte ich auch nicht annehmen. Wenn dann, muss ich halt die Wand aufstemmen.

Eine Mauersperrbahn habe ich diesem Fall nicht eingebaut, da ich hierfür nicht den Bedarf sehe. Die Becken werden dann, so gut - wie möglich, innen und auch außenseitig abgedichtet, da sie ja die eigentlichen Filterkammern bilden, die mit Wasser gefüllt sind. 

Die Sache mit dem Pumpenauto habe ich mir zuvor auch schon gedacht, hat aber den bitteren Beigeschmack, dass dann alle Wände im Ganzen stehen und alle Rohrdurchführungen drin sein müssen, sowie nirgends ein Leck während der Befüllung auftreten darf. :beten
Das Risiko ist mir zu groß gewesen, dann ggf. auf halben Wege mit dem Pumpenauto abzubrechen. Sind ja wieder Mehrkosten, neue Anfahrt, Mindermengenzuschlag, etc. Auch hätte ich beim Gedanken Bauchschmerzen, das gesamte "Bauwerk", wenn fertig ist , zum halten zu bekommen. Denn die gesamte Höhe bzw. Tiefe der Wände liegt bei 2,25m. Und das als freistehende Wand ohne Beton oder Sparrschalung!? Ich weiß nicht.... 

So fülle ich die Steine bzw. die Mauern, soweit ich komme. Habe ich bisher beim Schwimmteichbau und auch beim Rohbau des jetzigen Koiteiches genauso gemacht und bisher ist alles tip-top. Ich bin zufrieden und alles perfekt bauen geht für einen Laien m.M.n. beim besten Willen nicht. Irgendwas ist immer....


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*

Hallo Zacky,
Dein Vorgehen hört sich für mich vernünftig an !
Bei einer von Folie eingeschlossenen Mauer würde ich von einer Sperrbahn nach unten sogar abraten! Warum? Weil die Sperrbahn gegen Erdfeuchte von erdberührtem Beton/Mauerwerk gedacht ist. In Deinem Fall hast Du zwar erdberührtes Mauerwerk, aber nicht die Feuchte durch die obere Folienabdichtung! Mit einer Sperrbahn nach unten hältst Du somit einmal eingedrungene Feuchte (egal von woher) besonders lange im Mauerwerk fest. Auch die "Selbstausführung" kann ich verstehen, da gibt es bautechnisch viele Gründe dafür (wie beispielsweise die Kosten der Schalung, und die Möglichkeiten der Verdichtung bei mir ; und ich denke an die nötige Trockendauer, bis das Ganze kein Wasser mehr abgibt. Wenn man selber Schritt für Schritt baut, ist die nötige Zeit zum Austrocknen dadurch leichter gegeben.
Ich wünsche Dir viel freude beim Mauerbau!
(Die KG-Rohre sollten die Wanbelastung aushalten, das tun sie bei Dir am Haus doch auch...)


----------



## Joerg (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*

Hallo Zacky,
schaut sehr gut aus. Hut ab vor der Eigenleistung.
Die KG Rohre in der Wand würde ich vor dem Betonieren mit Vlies einpacken, dann können die sich etwas darin bewegen.


----------



## Zacky (23. Apr. 2012)

*Aktuelles zum Filterbau*

Hallo liebe Leute...

...wir waren die letzten Tage natürlich fleißig und haben den Urlaub bis zum letzten Tag genutzt, nicht unbedingt zur eigentlichen Erholung, aber egal...später wird's mit dem Erholen...

Der Filterkellerbau wird langsam seinem Namen "Keller" gerecht. Wir haben jetzt im Groben und Ganzen die Rohbau-Betonarbeiten erledigt. Jetzt kommt noch das Dach (Holztragbalken, OSB-Platten, Bitumendachbahn) drüber, die Terasse wieder drauf, Tür und Fenster rein und dann geht es an den Innenausbau. Die einzelnen Kammern müssen ja noch vernünftig geputzt und abgedichtet werden. Auch etwas Verrohrung fehlt ja auch noch. 

Wir haben gestern auch den Garten wieder zu einem Garten gestaltet...:smoki

Hier erst einmal wieder ein paar Fotos...

         

Der Hang an der Terasse wird komplett neu gestaltet und auch die Treppe wird natürlich wieder neu gesetzt und gerade gerückt. Ich halte euch natürlich auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## blackbird (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*

Hi Zacky.

Wow 

Tolles Projekt, klasse Umsetzung. Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg und dass alles rund läuft!

Viele Grüße, Tim


----------



## Moonlight (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*

Und vor Allem ... gaaanz viel *Motivation* ... 

*duckundwech*

Mandy


----------



## Andre 69 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*

Joo
Von mir auch zwei Tüten Motivation ! 
LG Andre


----------



## Joerg (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*

Hi Zacky,
wenn man sich deine Treppe anschaut, weiß man auch warum das Filterkeller heißt.
Mach in Ruhe weiter so, der Bau soll ja nicht in Stress ausarten. 
Das wird bestimmt toll.


----------



## Zacky (24. Juni 2012)

*Aktuelles zum Filterbau*

Hallo erstmal...

... ist ja nun gut einen Monat her, als ich euch zu diesem Thema mal was mitgeteilt habe...  Aber heute bekommt ihr ein neues Update zum Filterbau. 

Wie ich ja bestimmt schon im eigentlichen Teichbau-Thread geschrieben habe, ist der Filterkellerbau voran getrieben worden. Die ehemalige Terrasse, also das Dach des jetzigen Kellers, wurde wieder fertig gestellt. Die Grundkonstruktion waren dann 7 Balken 6/16 auf 9er Kanthölzer bzw. auf dem Mauerwerk aufgelagert. Oben drauf dann OSB-Platten, Dachfolie und wieder die Terrassendielung als Abschluß. Die Pflanzringe mit den Buxus'en wurden u.a. auf die Betondielen gestellt. Drunter natürlich auch Folie und Vlies. Das Ganze dann wieder schön abgedeckt, Blendblech vorne ran, den Hang wieder bepflanzt und schick.

       

Die eigentliche Filteranlage wurde auch weiter bearbeitet. Die Verrohrung für die Rückläufe, samt Bypass für die Teichheizung 2 kw, die UVC-Lampe 75 W als Durchläufer wurden fertig gestellt. Alles mit Kugelhähnen und alles was so dazu gehört, ist quasi fertig.

   

In den letzten Wochen haben wir die einzelnen Filterkammern mit Dämmung, Vlies, Folie und entsprechenden "Gerät" wie Zugschiebern, Siebpatronen, Medienauflagen und so weiter ausgestattet. Wir haben die Kammern von innen mit Styropor an den Wänden und mit Styrodur zum Boden hin gedämmt. Ich erhoffe mir davon jetzt auch eine gewisse Wärmedämmung für den Winterbetrieb, da ich dann die Filterung durchlaufen lassen möchte. Die Heizung soll auch nur im Bedarfsfalle zugeschaltet werden. Der Teich wird ja eh' abgedeckt. 

Meine Frau hat beim Kleben ganze Arbeit geleistet. (muss man einfach erwähnen ) Die Kammern wurden alle soweit faltenfrei ausgekleidet, also alles in einzelnen Bahnen mit Folienkleber geklebt und die Ecken und Schnittstellen zusätzlich mit Innotec abgezogen. Die erste Dichtigkeitsprüfung einer Kammer verlief erfolgreich, was hoffen lässt, dass der Rest auch dicht sein wird. :beten

                 
*
*_Erläuterung zu den Bildern. Die 1.Kammer ist die Vorfilterung mit 2 Siebpatronen 30 cm Durchmesser, 40 cm Höhe, 110er Abläufe, je 4 Spülarme über 32er Rohr, Schmutzablass ist ein 110er Folienflansch mit Zugschieber. Die Kammer wird gespeist von 4 x 110er Rohr, wobei 1 x 110er der Seitenablauf ist, welcher nur im Winter läuft. Von der Sipa-Kammer geht es über je ein 110er Rohr zum Einen in die PF-Kammer und zum Anderen in die Helix-Kammer (bewegtes). Nach dem PF geht es direkt in die Pumpenkammer. 

Von der bewegten Helix-Kammer geht es über eine Überlaufkante (schmale Kammer) nach unten in die 2. Helix-Kammer (ruhend). Die Kammertrennung erfolgte mit den Sanitärbauplatten (Jakodur), welche auf Presspassung zwischen die Wände gestellt und mit Innotec eingeklebt und abgedichtet wurden. Die Überlaufkante (zwischen den Kammern) ist mit einem Edelstahlscherengitter abgedeckt, was ein Überschwimmen des Helix verhindern soll. Von der 2.Helix-Kammer geht es über eine weitere Überlaufkante (Mauerwerk) in die Pumpenkammer. Diese Überlaufkante wird noch mit einem Rest Lichtstegplatte (Medienauflage) versehen um auch hier ein Überschwimmen des ruhenden Helix zu vermeiden. Das Zulaufrohr in die 1. Helix-Kammer wurde mit einem Ausschnitt aus der Medienauflage zugestopft und eingeklebt, damit auch dort kein Helix unnötig rein läuft, falls mal gereinigt wird und so. In beiden Helixkammern wurde der Boden auch mit Styrodur ausgelegt und eine Neigung von ca. 10 cm eingebaut, damit der Schmutz zu einer Seite rutscht. Die Kammern sind mit je einem 110er Rohr als Schmutzsaugrohr ausgestattet, da für einen jeweiligen Schmutzablass im Boden die baulichen Möglichkeiten nicht gegeben waren. Über das Saugrohr können wir dann mit dem Teichschlammsauger mal den Schmodder vom Boden saugen. Zumindest ist so der Plan. In der Pumpenkammer stehen dann zwei 15000er Pumpen die für die nötige Umwälzung sorgen sollen._

Es sind fast alle Kammern fertig, so dass wir voraussichtlich Ende nächster Woche die Filteranlage vollständig in Betrieb nehmen können. Die Pumpenkammer muss noch ausgekleidet werden und die Patronenträger für meinen Patronenfilter sind noch nicht ganz fertig.  (aber das ist ja wiederum auch mein Part)

Der Teich scheint sich auch langsam einzustellen. Die Pflanzen richten die Köpfe wieder auf und treiben auch teilweise neue Triebe aus. Die Wasserwerte scheinen sich auch zu stabilisieren, insbesondere scheinen wir gegenwärtig den Nitritpeak erlebt zu haben, denn die Nitritwerte gehen langsam runter. Auch da erste Leben, wie Mücken- und Libellenlarven sind eingezogen und auch die __ Rückenschwimmer bzw. diese anderen komischen schwarzen __ Schwimmkäfer sind da. Die Grüntrübung lässt ein wenig nach bzw. setzen sich scheinbar die aufgewirbelten Sedimente aus dem Kies und so, sich auch langsam ab. Die effektive Sichttiefe beträgt aber dennoch erst 10-20 cm. Die Umrisse der ersten Pflanzebene und die Seerosentöpfe lassen sich zumindest schon erahnen.

So, das war es dann erst einmal wieder von mir. Schönes Wochenende euch allen...


----------



## blackbird (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*



Saubere Arbeit. Sieht großartig aus... 
Danke für den Bericht!

Grüße, Tim


----------



## Moonlight (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*

Wow Zacky,

da hat sich ja richtig was getan ... 
Prima ...

Aber denkst Du das der dauerhafte Einbau eines 2KW Profiheather eine gute Idee war? Meiner hat nach 1 Winter schon den Geist aufgegeben (Wasser ist innen ins Thermostat eingedrungen). 
Ich werde keinen mehr in Betrieb nehmen ... auch wenn ich einen nagelneuen 3KW Heizer jetzt rumzuliegen habe.

Mandy


----------



## Andre 69 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*

Na Mandy ,da weis Zacky doch wo er schnell Ersatz herbekommt ! 
Ist doch bis zu dir nur 10 Minuten ,wenn überhaupt !


----------



## Moonlight (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*

Das soll ja aber nicht Sinn und Zweck sein ... wobei, solange der Heizer noch da ist, wäre das kein Problem.
Allerdings wollte ich ihn verkaufen ... liegt nur rum.
Aber wie gesagt ... fest eingebaut hätte ich ihn nicht ... das wird ein elendiges Gefummel den im Reparaturfalle wieder auszubauen.

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*

Hallo ihr Lieben...



@-Mandy: Der Teichheizer ist jetzt schon "fest" im Kreislauf eingebaut worden, da ich ja auch beim Aufbau sehen musste, wie es alles an die Wand passt. Da ich ja auf beiden Seiten ja noch die Kugelhähne habe und der Heizer mit Gewindemuffen verschraubt ist, kann ich ihn auch aus dem Kreislauf lösen. 

Sicherlich hast du Recht, dass es dann wieder eine Fummelei werden könnte, aber so ist er ja leicht auszubauen. Ich hoffe auch, dass er mir nicht kaputt geht.

Und wie Andre so teffend bemerkt hat, wären es dann ja nur 10 Minuten bis zum neuen Heizer.


----------



## Moonlight (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*

Du bist ein held . . . denkste ich laß den noch einen winter rum liegen? bestimmt nicht


----------



## I.koi (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*

Hi du,

Die gleiche UVC habe ich auch, die ist 1 A. Da hast dir etwas gutes gekauft


----------



## Joerg (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*

Zacky,
ich hab noch einen 2KW für Notfälle rumliegen, den kannst du haben, wenn deiner den Geist aufgibt.
Der Notfall wird hoffentlich auch nicht eintreffen, da Styrodur gut isoliert.


----------



## max171266 (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Filterbau für den Koiteich*

Echt tolle arbeit Zacky ,Hut ab kann sich so manch einer ne scheibe abschneiden!!!!!  
Gruss Manfred


----------



## Zacky (13. Apr. 2014)

Hi.

Nun ist mein Teich samt Filter noch nicht mal so lange in Betrieb und nun will ich den Filter schon umbauen. 

Nach meinen vielen Tests und Proben mit der Lufthebertechnik, will ich jetzt doch auch bei mir den Filter auf Luftheber umstellen, um damit noch etwas Strom zu sparen. Aktuell habe ich an meinem Teich zwei Teichpumpen um das Wasser aus den Filter zurück zu fördern, eine Spülpumpe für die Siebpatrone, einen Lüfter für's Helix und bei Bedarf noch die Durchlauf-UVC. Alles in allem 260 W im Dauerbetrieb zzgl. 75 W UVC bei Bedarf. 


Durch den Umbau spare ich mir für's Erste dann zumindest die beiden Pumpen für die Rückförderung in den Teich, was schon mal 150 W weniger sind. Die UVC brauche ich meist nur 1-2 Monate, geht also gerade noch so. Die Spülpumpe der Sipa brauche ich noch eine Zeit lang, bis ich auf einen Trommler umbauen kann. Da spare ich noch drauf. Die Lüfterpumpe bleibt ja bestehen, da diese die Luftheber bedienen soll. (evtl. auch 2 Belüfter - mal sehen)

Mein Plan: Die 2 Leitungen von der Siebpatrone mit einem bzw. zwei Lufthebern direkt anzusaugen und das Wasser in das Helix "hinein" pumpen. So sollte das eigentlich "ruhende" Helix etwas bewegt werden. Gegenüberliegend der Luftheber sollen 3 Leitungen als Überlaufverbindung in die ehemalige Pumpenkammer ihren Platz finden und dann soll es über die Rohrleitung in der Pumpenkammer direkt wieder in den Teich fließen. Das Ganze sollte per Schwerkraft laufen.   ...so der Plan...und eine Skizze die den Aufbau zeigt...alle Leitungen in mind. 110...

 

Meinungen, Anregungen, Ideen? Es soll in 1-2 Wochen losgehen......und ich hoffe, dass es so funktioniert, wie ich mir das vorstelle.


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Zacky,
das mit dem Luftheber finde ich eine tolle und interessante Variante ! Was ich an Deiner Zeichnung nicht ganz verstehe, ist die Durchströmung der __ Hel-X-Kammer. Soll das nur von "oben links" nach "oben rechts" gehen? Dann verschenkst Du einiges an Volumen, und damit Verweilzeit... . ich würde mich von der Idee des "Belüftens" durch einen Luftheber verabschieden. Mein Vorschlag wäre also, den Luftheber noch mal in eine eigene "Kammer" zu setzen, und den Ausgang dieser so zu setzen, dass der Hel-X-Filter von unten durchströmt wird. Du könntest den Luftheber beispielsweise in ein DN 300/400er KG-Rohr platzieren, und in dieses unten ein Auslaufrohr kleben. Oder statt des KG-Rohrs Plexiglas o. ä. nehmen, und eine "Pumpenkammer" in der Hel-X-Kammer bauen, oder bereits in der gleichen Kammer hinter der SiPa.
Das hel-X kannst Du mit wenigen Watt extra belüften.
Als wirklich coole und energiesparende Idee würde ich Dir empfehlen, einen "kurzen" tschechischen Luftheber für die Belüftung des Hel-X zu nehmen, statt der Ausströmersteine (die würdest Du aus energetischen Gründen ja auch nicht für einen Luftheber nehmen ). Die "Druckdose" würde dann in der unteren Hälfte der Hel-X-Kammer hängen, und das Steigrohr deutlich unterhalb des Wasserspeigels enden. Mit 2-4 Lufthebern kann man sicher das Hel-X rundum bewegen.


----------



## Patrick K (13. Apr. 2014)

ich würde Vorsichtshalber einen Schwimmerschalter verbauen für alle Fälle   Das mit dem kurzen Tschechen im Helix kann ich nur bestätigen  . Wie Tief ist dein Teich bei den Filterausläufen?

Gruss Obs


----------



## Zacky (14. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Rolf, Hallo Patrick  ...Danke euch für's Feedback

Das mit dem Durchströmen des Helix war schon so gedacht, dass es nur oben rein und auch wieder oben raus gehen sollte. Ich war nämlich der Meinung, dass sich die Menge Helix eh' nur in den oberen 10 cm befindet und somit ausreichend durchströmt wird. Aber sicher hast Du da Recht, dass es besser wäre, es komplett zu durchströmen. Dazu stelle ich mir jetzt die Frage, ob es auch funktionieren würde, wenn ich den Auslauf im unteren Drittel platziere. Dort ein gelochtes Rohr einbringe, worüber das Wasser raus strömen kann. Die Lochreihe würde ich dann auf der Unterseite des Rohres machen, damit der schwere Bakki-Schmutz nicht im Rohr landet.

Andererseits hätte ich natürlich noch die Möglichkeit, auch die Durchström- & Fließrichtung - also von unten nach oben - dementsprechend durch Platten oder Steigrohrschacht (oder wie auch immer ) zu beeinflussen.

Muss ich nochmal drüber nachdenken.

Das mit dem Bewegen/Belüften des Helix ist so eine Sache. Durch den Einsatz von kurzen Lufthebern oder generell zusätzlicher Belüftung, komme ich ja zwangsläufig wieder zu mehr Stromverbrauchern, da ich weitere Belüfterpumpen brauche. Und genau da liegt ja mein gedankliches Problem. Wenn es nur um den nötigen Sauerstoff für das Helixbakterienvolk geht, hätte ich gedacht, reichen zwei Luftheber aus. Aber das Helix extra bewegen und belüften, hätte zur Folge eine weitere Belüfterpumpe zu nutzen. Dann wäre ich ja schon wieder bei mind. 2 großen oder 3 kleineren Belüfterpumpen mit 70-75 W Gesamtverbrauch. Mein Ziel war es eigentlich mit 35 W auszukommen.

Da habt ihr mich wieder zum Nachdenken angeregt und zum Glück ist noch etwas Zeit.


----------



## RKurzhals (16. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Zacky,
es freut mich sehr, dass Du meine Idee mit dem __ Hel-X-Durchströmen überdenkst. Genau so hatte ich das gemeint, wie Du geschrieben hast.
Die Bewegung des Hel-X durch Luftheber ist eine interessante Aufgabe, so lange es noch Anlagen mit einfachen "Ausströmern" gibt. Die erforderliche Luftleistung dürfte recht klein sein, wenn man erst mal die richtige Idee umgesetzt hat ... . Der zur Hel-X-Bewegung erforderliche Luftheber braucht das Wasser nicht zu "fördern", doch muss er das Hel-X ansaugen können, was seine Bauhöhe einschränkt, oder aber eine "Sonderkonstruktion" erfordert (ich denke da an einen schrägen, unten im Einlass reduzierten Luftheber mit großem Schlitz für den Hel-X-Einlass im unteren Drittel). Auf diese Weise hat man vielleicht eine verlängerte "Blasenstrecke", die die Nachteile einer nicht optimalen "Blasenführung" aufwiegt. Du musst ja nicht derjenige sein, der sich mit einer solchen Konstruktion quält. Meine Filtertechnik ist eher nicht für Luftheber ausgelegt bei bis zu 40 cm Höhendifferenz. Ich finde die Thematik interessant (und wichtig für alle "Großteichbesitzer", die die Option Teilwasserwechsel nur über einen Wasseranschluss mit Zähler haben).


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (16. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Rolf / Zacky

Schau im www mal unter Airlift oder Blasensäulenreaktor. 
Z.B. http://www.babonline.org/bab/045/0001/bab0450001f03.htm 
Das wird in der Biotechnologie schon so umgesetzt.

Kann man sicher auch selbst bauen mit einem runden Behälter und einem zentralen Rohr mit Sparger. Vermutlich ist ein konischer Boden von Vorteil, um ein Absetzen an den Rändern zu vermeiden. 
Durch zusätzliche "Leitbleche" kann man die Durchmischung dann noch verbessern.

Ich meine mich noch zu Erinnern, dass das Volumen im Rohr (Up-Flow) und außen (Down-Flow) möglichst gleich groß sein sollte, kann mich aber auch irren. 

Nur so eine Idee.

Viele Grüße,

Knut


----------



## Zacky (25. Apr. 2014)

Hallo gesagt.

Ich habe die letzten Tage meinen Filter auf Luftheber umgestellt und bin soweit zufrieden. Beim Umbau mussten wir leider die Folienauskleidung in der Helixkammer komplett erneuern und in der Vorfilterkammer brauchte nur der Folienboden ausgetauscht werden.

Beim Entleeren der Filterkammern kam einiges an Schmutz zu Tage und man will kaum glauben, wieviel das teilweise ist. Nun denn, ca. 200 Liter ruhendes/schwimmendes Helix und ca. 100 Liter bewegtes Helix aus dem Filter geholt. Das ruhende Helix wurde in einer 200 l Regentonne untergebracht und ein provisorischer Filter daraus gemacht. Der "Filter" wurde mit einer 6000 l/h Pumpe beliefert und stand direkt am Teich. Das Wasser hat sich in den 3 Tagen des Umbaus recht gut gehalten, aber eine Grüntrübung war nicht zu vermeiden.






Die Vorfilterkammer wurde unterirdisch mit 2 x DN 110 mit der Helixkammer verbunden. Auf die beiden Anschlüssen, die in der Helixkammer nun aus dem Boden kommen, stehen jetzt 2 Luftheber in DN 110 auf 1m Tiefe und "saugen" das Wasser aus dem Vorfilter. Durch die Luftheber habe ich einen Höhenunterschied der Wasserlinie von etwa 10 cm zwischen Vorfilter- und Helixkammer zu verzeichnen.

       

In der Helixkammer wurde eine "Prallplatte" eingebaut, welche bis 15 cm über dem Filterboden hängt, so dass das Wasser oben durch die Luftheber eingeblasen wird und dann nach unten entweichen muss, um in die nächste Kammer zu gelangen. Die Luftheber sind diagonal gegenüber gestellt und in den Ecken der Fließrichtung wurden Schrägen eingebaut, welche die Kreisströmung unterstützen sollen. Aktuell laufen zwei unterschiedliche Belüfterpumpen ~ 1 Luftpumpe je Luftheber (Gesamt ca. 60 W) ~ und bewegen das Wasser durch den Filter. Dazu läuft noch die Spülpumpe der Sipa mit echten 75 W. 
Ein wenig experimentieren muss ich wohl noch und zwei gleiche Pumpen finden, welche im Verhältnis Strom/Luftleistung beide Luftheber gleichmäßig beliefern. Vom Gefühl werde ich wohl auf 2 x V-60 oder ähnlich setzen, da diese im Echtbetrieb nur etwa 23 W benötigen, aber mehr Flow erzeugen sollten. 200 l Helix ist auch für meine Filterbeckengröße schon am Limit, zumindest was die Bewegung des Helix betrifft...es bewegt sich, ist aber kein Helix-Rundkurs. Aber dazu dann später nochmal mehr...bin ja noch am experimentieren, was die Bewegung betrifft.

Hoffen wir mal das Beste, dass sich der Aufwand auch gelohnt hat und das sich in absehbarer Zeit das Teichklima wieder optimal einstellt.

Den Stromverbrauch habe ich durch den Umabu zumindest schon gut gesenkt...vorher 2 x Schwerkraftpumpe ~ 1 x 85 W, 1 x 55 W - dazu Belüfterpumpe für bewegtes Helix 35 W und Spülpumpe der Sipa 75 W = 250 W/h ...aktuell 135 W/h...


----------



## Zacky (4. Mai 2014)

So ihr Lieben...

...nun habe ich es auch mal geschafft...ein kleines Video, wie die beiden Luftheber in der Helixkammer aktuell arbeiten...



_View: http://youtu.be/vquz51y8K3U_


...das Wasser wird aus dem Vorfilter (Siebpatrone) über 2 x DN 110 abgesaugt und direkt in die Helixkammer gepustet...das Helix (200 l) dreht sich ganz wunderbar...das Prinzip an sich funktioniert, jetzt nur noch eine W-günstigere Pumpe finden...in der Helixkammer befindet sich zudem am Überlauf eine Prallplatte, so dass das Wasser quasi nach unten durch das Helix strömen muss...das mit den LH gepumpte Wasser strömt nach unten, steigt auf und läuft anschließend über eine Kante in eine Sammelkammer - was auch das Ende der Filterstrecke ist - und läuft von dort aus via Schwerkraft zurück in den Teich...ausgerechnete Fördermenge bei der HP 80 (ca. 68 W im Echtbetrieb) sollte bei etwa 21500 l/h liegen...

So weit erst einmal von mir...es wird aber noch weiter probiert und optimiert - Durchflussmenge / Fördervolumen muss mehr und Strom muss noch weniger


----------



## Michael H (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo

Das sieht gut aus , sowas könnte ich mir für einen __ Hel-x IBC auch vorstellen mit einer Zusätzlichen Lufterplatte in der Mitte ( vielleicht auch einwenig übertrieben ) .

So nun zu meiner Frage .
Bei dir sind die Luftheber ja getrennt vom Hel-x . Würde das auch Funktionieren wenn die Luftheber in der Hel-x Kammer wären ...?
Sollte doch auch kein Problem darstellen , der/die/das Hel-x das vom LH angesaugt würde würde doch oden wieder rauskommen , oder unten einen kleinen Korb dran machen das das Hel-x nicht durch den LH kann ....

Wär mal wieder so ein Gedanke von mir .....


----------



## wusi (16. Mai 2014)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, dann funktioniert das zwar, aber dir geht die Hauptfunktion vom LH verloren: Wasser pumpen!

Du würdest dann nur das Wasser im IBC bewegen und bräuchtest für den flow eine weitere Pumpe. 
Zacky wälzt seinen gesamten Teich mit den Lufthebern um, und benötigt daher keine weitere Pumpe.

Oder hab ich dich falsch verstanden?


----------



## Zacky (16. Mai 2014)

@Michael H 

Ich habe aktuell, da ich ja noch hin und her probiere , zwei weitere Luftheber in der Helixkammer zu stehen. Diese stehen im Freiwasser der Helixkammer und "saugen" diese quasi leer und fördern das Wasser in meine Ablaufkammer. Da ich schwimmendes (eigentlich ruhendes) Helix durch die Luftheber bewege, habe ich bislang keine Probleme damit, dass Helix angesaugt wird, denn es schwimmt oben. Meine Helixkammer ist ca. 1m tief. Selbst wenn, wäre es in deinem Fall auch egal, da die Luftheber innerhalb einer Kammer umwälzen.

Um das Ansaugen jedoch zu verhindern, könnte man ein entsprechendes 110er Siebrohr nehmen (habe ich schon zu liegen) und an die seitliche
Ansaugung stecken. Das Siebrohr kostet auch gerade mal 14,-€, was ich für ganz ok empfinde (viel günstiger ist Selbstbauen auch nicht mehr).

Den Vorteil des belüfteten Helix durch einen Luftheber sehe ich darin, dass ich das Helix (wohlgemerkt nur ruhendes/schwimmendes Helix) damit auch stets umrühre. Ich brauche nicht zusätzlich ab und zu umrühren, um den "Dreck" zu lösen. Das sonst bewegte Helix schwimmt ja nicht, sondern sinkt zu Boden und wird durch Lüftersteine, Lüfterplatten am Boden nach oben gewirbelt. Das spare ich mir hier schon und dann fördere ich damit noch Wasser durch den Filter.

Aber...so wie @wusi - Markus schon bemerkt hatte, ist es ja meine Absicht, mit den Lufthebern sowohl das komplette Wasser umzuwälzen und gleichzeitig das Helix zu bewegen und zu belüften. Daher brauche ich in meinem Fall keine weitere normale Förderpumpe. Ich muss jetzt nur sehen, dass ich mit den Lufthebern im System meine anvisierte Umwälzrate erreiche. Aktuell liege ich noch etwas drunter, so dass ich nur einen BA und den Skimmer oder nur beide BA sinnvoll nutzen kann. Es funktioniert also schon, nur würde ich gerne mehr Fördervolumen erreichen. Und das Ganze natürlich unter dem Aspekt des Energiesparens.  Mein Problem ist wohl eher meine Verrohrung zum und vom Filter und das bestehende Filterbeckensystem, was nicht viele einfache Änderungen zulässt.

Ich hatte anfangs nur zwei Luftheber im System zu stehen, welche das Wasser aus dem Vorfilter (Siebpatrone) ziehen und direkt in das Helix schieben. Dazu hatte ich mit verschiedenen Luftpumpen gearbeitet und erreichte das beste Förderergebnis und einen fast ausreichenden Sog mit einer HiBlow (80 l/min bei 69 W). Der Stromverbrauch lag mir aber noch zu hoch, da ich bei einem Luftheber im System mit 30 l/min bei 15 W (Einzellauf) etwa die Hälfte der benötigten Umwälzrate erreicht hatte. Das war schon ganz klasse und ich dachte, dann müsste es mit zwei gleichen Pumpen das Optimum sein. Leider Nein... 

Also im Endeffekt habe ich jetzt a) einen Luftheber der mir das Wasser aus dem Vorfilter zieht und in das schwimmende Helix drückt, so dass sich dieses auch dreht und b) zwei weitere Luftheber die mir bei etwa gleicher Wattzahl das Wasser aus der Helixkammer ziehen. Damit bin ich schon fast zufrieden, bis auf ein paar Liter Wasser die mir noch in der Umwälzrate fehlen. Alles in allem sind es nur ca. 45 W die mir etwa 25 tsd Liter bewegen - ich bräuchte aber 30 tsd Liter um alle Abläufe (2 BA, 1 Sk) voll zu nutzen.  Daran tüftel ich noch...


----------



## Patrick K (16. Mai 2014)

Hallo Zacky

setz mal 30° Bögen auf die LH ,damit LENKE ich den Wasserauslass und ich hab gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht
event. leicht nach unten gedreht ,sorgt für eine bessere Mischung
Gruss Obs


----------



## Zacky (16. Mai 2014)

Hi Obs Patrick.  

Ich habe 3 x 30° schon drauf , aber ich denke wirklich, dass es an meiner Verrohrung liegt. Ich komme von der Siebpatrone nur mit 2 x 110 und gehe auch nur mit 2 x 110 wieder am Ende raus. Ich denke, dass da mein Hauptproblem liegt und durch so ein 110er geht nun mal nicht mehr Wasser in Schwerkraft durch, wie ich meine. Von der Theorie her, sollte es sich wieder relativieren, wenn ich zumindest mit 3 x 110 aus der letzten Kammer in den Teich gehe, da es schnell genug abfließen kann. So habe ich a) nicht den Rückstau in der Ablaufkammer und b) wieder einen minimal höheren bzw. einen ausgeglichenen Wasserstand im Teich und Vorfilter. Wir wissen ja, dass wenige cm beim Luftheber viel ausmachen können. Letztendlich sollte es zur Gänze funktionieren, wenn ich (irgendwann  ) mal einen Trommler habe und dann mit 3 x 110er rein und raus und durch den Filter kann. An der Siebpatrone ist nix mehr zu ändern oder ich muss mal den Hersteller/Verkäufer mal anschreiben, ob es spontan und einfach möglich wäre, einfach die Bodenplatte neu zu machen und 3 x 110er Ausgänge zu "sägen" und dann auszutauschen. So auf Anhieb ist da jetzt kein Platz mehr in der Bodenplatte um das selbst zu fummeln.

Ein paar Ideen und Möglichkeiten gibt es hier noch. 

Ich muss jetzt echt ausprobieren, dass ich mich an das maximale Schwerkraftlimit der 110er Rohre zwischen Siebpatrone und Helixkammer heran taste. Im Grunde genommen reicht das, was ich aktuell habe. Nur muss ich halt ab & zu die Schieber wechseln - zwischen Skimmer und BA abwechselnd saugen lassen.  Es funzt ja, nur bin ich zu fa** ... Und mit einer Umwälzrate von 20-25 tsd l/h liege ich ja auch im Optimum.


----------



## Michael H (17. Mai 2014)

Hallo

Ich dachte eigendlich nur , das ich ja das __ Hel-x zusätzlich noch mit Lufthebern bewegen könnte im IBC . Da ich mit eine V60 zulegen will hät ich ja noch Überschuss .


----------



## Zacky (17. Mai 2014)

@Michael H - Kannst Du ja auch...geht auch sehr gut, weil das Helix dann gleich schön umgerührt wird.  Mit einer V-60 macht es aber ganz schön viel Ballett im IBC. 

Es wäre ja nur die Überlegung anzuschieben, ob es vielleicht auf lange Sicht hin irgendwann so umgebaut werden kann, dass Du sowohl das Helix bewegst und gleichzeitig das Wasser durch den Filter schiebst.

Ich habe heute nachmittag meine Luftheber das x'te Mal umgesetzt und neu angeordnet und bin wieder einen Schritt weiter gekommen und dem Ziel deutlich näher...Versuch macht "kluch" (absichtl. falsch geschrieben) 

Ich habe nunmehr, wie ich schon mal irgendwo beschrieben habe, jetzt 3 Luftheber a' 110mm Rohr auf ca. 1 m Länge installiert. Alle 3 Luftheber saugen das Wasser aus dem Freiwasserbereich in der Helixkammer. Luftheber Nr. 1 - wälzt das Wasser innerhalb der Helixkammer um und bewegt so nur das Wasser samt Helix in der Helixkammer ~ Luftheber Nr. 2 und 3 saugen das Wasser an und schieben es in meine Ablaufkammer. Jetzt, wo alle Luftheber das Wasser aus dem freien Volumen ziehen können, arbeiten sie auch deutlich besser, als zuvor. Die Helixkammer wird freiströmend von unten über die besagten 2 x 110er Leitung gespeist. Das Ganze wird mit 3 Luftpumpen betrieben, je Luftheber - 1 Pumpe mit 30 l/min Luft bei 16 Echtwatt = also 48 Watt für das komplette Umwälzen.  

Wie hoch nun meine Umwälzrate ist, kann ich aktuell nicht sagen, da ich es nicht auslitern kann - kein Platz  - aber so gefühlt sieht es schon richtig gut aus. Ein kleines Video habe ich dazu auch gemacht, kann ich bei Bedarf morgen evtl. noch hochladen und verlinken. Gerne kann ich auch versuchen, eine Skizze des jetzigen Filteraufbaus zu skizzieren, um es ggf. verständlicher zu machen. Noch die Rückläufe in den Teich anpassen und weiter beobachten...

Sollte ich meinen Filter nochmal so richtig umbauen ~ was ich mal nicht ausschließen will  ~ werde ich ein solch ähnlichen Aufbau wieder machen, jedoch mir zuvor entsprechende Filterbehälter bauen und die Luftheber in eine separate Kammer vor das Helix stellen. Ich denke, günstiger filtern geht kaum...mal sehen, was die Langzeiterfahrungen so bringen.


----------



## Michael H (17. Mai 2014)

Hallo

Also über Skizze und Video wäre ich sehr Dankbar .......


----------



## Zacky (17. Mai 2014)

Habe mich noch durchgerungen und es gleich erledigt...Video auf Youtube hier...und Skizze als Anhang


----------



## Michael H (18. Mai 2014)

Morsche

Also Schwerkraft , oder sozusagen den ganzen Filter mit Luftheber'n zu betreiben ist ja angedacht bei mir . Hab in dem Sinn alles so gebaut das das gehen würde . Aber da geh ich erst nächstes Jahr dran , das langt mir dieses Jahr nicht mehr .
Im Moment so wie es geplant ist muß meine Pumpe nur 50 cm hoch Pumpen , da meine IBC's nur um die 50 cm höher sind wie der Wasserspiegel . Ich muß mir ja noch was für nächstes Jahr aufheben . Sonst bekomm ich ja noch langeweile.


----------

